# Sex Some Leucs!



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey everyone. I was wondering if you could all help me with some opinions on sex for these 4 leucs. I have them all in a tank right now and they are just over a year old and have reached "sexual maturity". The tank is overwhelmed with calling making me believe I have at least 2 if not more males. No eggs yet in the tank but that could be because I have all males. Anyway, let me know your thoughts and opinions. Especially you experts out there!

Thanks!

*Frog #1*



















*Frog #2*



















*Frog #3*



















*Frog #4*


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Any ideas would be most appreciated!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have asked this question on here with pictures like you, but was told that it is very hard to sex leucs. I too, had 4 leucs in my viv (55 gallon). I needed to separate them as I had NO eggs that I could see for over 2 years. I have now separated them and to my dismay, I found out that I had 2 males, which I always thought I only heard one. Good thing!! What I am trying to say is that it would be a experiment for you to separate into 2 groups and see who is calling (look and take notes) and who is following who (females follow the male around when calling). It was much easier to separate mine. Hope that helps.


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Colleen53 said:


> I have asked this question on here with pictures like you, but was told that it is very hard to sex leucs. I too, had 4 leucs in my viv (55 gallon). I needed to separate them as I had NO eggs that I could see for over 2 years. I have now separated them and to my dismay, I found out that I had 2 males, which I always thought I only heard one. Good thing!! What I am trying to say is that it would be a experiment for you to separate into 2 groups and see who is calling (look and take notes) and who is following who (females follow the male around when calling). It was much easier to separate mine. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the suggestion. The calling is pretty intense at times and it seems no one is following anyone. I separated before however there was no calling once that happened...


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

They need to adjust, but you will hear them soon. I know after my 2 leucs being in a 55 gallon "Hilton" for over 2 years and now in a 10 gallon, is a adjustment. He has called a few times and his girl is next to him, but he is not interested yet. Time heals Now I am hearing a male call in the 55 gallon tank (SWEET). Give them a week or so.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My guesses: 1 and 4 are female. 2 is male. 3 I dunno.


----------

